# New Bolt 3-TB Can't Set Up Streaming



## satnick (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought a New Bolt 6-tuner/3TB. I can't set up streaming on my new iPhone XS. I've unplugged my modem, unplugged my router, unplugged the TiVO and downloaded the TiVO app for my iPhone. Waited about 15 minutes, then plugged in the modem and waited until it finished booting. Then plugged in the router and waited until it finished booting. Then plugged in the TiVo Bolt and let it go through it's booting. Then I logged into the TiVO app and tried setting up streaming. I checked all the boxes on the app and pressed Start Setup. The only thing that happens is the message that says, "Setup Problem. Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again." Anyone else having this problem? Success stories welcome. Thanks


----------



## timc16629 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have same iPhone and iPad getting same error. TiVo support had me do the same 10 steps 3-4x no different error message. It looks like something on their end in my experience.

I just chatted with TiVo support. They say they have a server issue.


----------



## satnick (Nov 22, 2010)

TiVO just released app version 4.2 for Apple. New app -- same problem: Can't set up streaming with new Bolt vox 6-tuner/3TB.


----------



## jtchambliss (Jan 15, 2002)

Same problem here with my Bolt vox 6-tuner/3TB purchased a couple of weeks ago. Very frustrating!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Sadly, this has been happening for quite some time now. I just gave up.

New iOS App Refuses to Set Up Streaming


----------

